# Public Safety Officer Elms College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Public Safety Officer*
Elms College 
in Chicopee, MA

Apply Now

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/15/2022
*Application Due:* Open Until Filled
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Summary:*
The Public Safety Officer (PS0) supports and protects the campus community while providing exceptional customer service to students, faculty, staff, and visitors. The PSO is responsible for routine patrols of campus and outlying property in order to protect life and property. Responds to calls for service promptly while on foot or in a motor vehicle. Exercises judgment in interpreting laws, ordinances, policies and procedures. Promotes and maintains favorable relations with all College constituents.Seasonal Position: Fall and Spring Terms; assigned to residential Hall (Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday/ 7:00 p.m. to 3:00 a.m.) 
*Essential Duties:*
•Patrol campus grounds by motor vehicle, on foot to prevent, discover and deter illegal activity, enforce campus traffic rules and regulations, check security of buildings, functioning of outdoor lighting and road conditions, when applicable, to guard against trespass, theft, damage to property, fire and injury.
•Remain vigilant at all times and maintain a visible presence.
•Escort students to dorms and other campus locations after dark or when a threat or risk is perceived.
•Respond to calls for a variety of services including: basic assistance to students, faculty and staff, investigation of alarms, assistance to motorists, building maintenance problems, thefts, and other acts against persons or property.
•Investigate report and record traffic violations, accidents and campus crimes, by interviewing witnesses, sketching diagrams and taking photographs.
•Prepare detailed incident reports for use by department, College in court testimony or for insurance claims.
•Schedule and conduct fire drills for residential and non-residential buildings.
•Direct traffic at all College functions and special events as needed.
•Administer CPR, first aid and emergency assistance.
•Inspect and maintain departmental equipment to keep in reliable operating condition.
•Responsible for the efficient performance of all duties in conformance with the rules, regulations, policies, procedures and orders contained in all manuals issued by the Department/College.
•Respond to emergency and non-emergency request for assistance. Activate and coordinate Police, Fire and EMS response as needed.
•Demonstrates civility and professional, customer service-oriented behavior at all times.
•Perform physical security checks of campus facilities, ensuring facilities are being used by appropriate personnel. 
•Observes, reports and identify persons involved in suspicious activities and ensures that unauthorized persons leave the campus.
•Identify after hours' facilities issues and assist in the coordination of emergency maintenance response. 
•Provide escorts for administrative personnel.
•Participates in crime prevention programs.
•This position is considered essential personnel. In the event of cancellation or delay of classes for any reason, essential personnel staff may be required to report to work. All essential personnel staff is responsible for reporting to work during and beyond their standard workweek days/hours due to inclement weather, emergency situations and special events as determined by the College or its designee.
•May be required to provide services at other College locations or for functions not held on College property as needed.
•Attend training as required.
•Complete any other assignments as directed by the College.
*Requirements:*

Strong interpersonal and communication skills; Ability to:
Maintain confidential information.
Exercise sound judgment and work independently.
Multitask in often time stressful situations.
Communicate orally and effectively provide general information.

•High school diploma or GED. At least two years of security or law enforcement experience preferred. Associate's Degree in Criminal Justice or Law Enforcement beneficial.
•Devoid of a Criminal record.
•Valid U.S. driver's license.
•If you operate a College owned, leased or personal vehicle at any time while performing your duties you must follow all policies and procedures outlined in the Operations Manual. You must have a valid driver's license and must successfully pass a record check at time of hire and annually thereafter. Additionally, you must report any driving offense, on or off company time, which causes a loss, suspension, or any other change in your license status. You must report this change within one business day of the offense. You can report this change to the Human Resource Department or your direct supervisor. Failure to do so can lead to disciplinary action, up to and including termination.
•Ability to produce reports and documents in the English language with clearly organized thoughts using proper sentence structure, punctuation, and grammar. Basic computer skills with working knowledge of Microsoft Office/Word.
•Currently CPR and First Aid certified or able to successfully complete certification at the time of hire and thereafter as required. Inability to successfully complete certification and/or recertification, as required, will be grounds for immediate termination as this is an essential function of the job.
•Ability to establish and maintain effective working relationships with all members of the College community including students, faculty, staff, and administrators in a multicultural environment.
•Ability to quickly analyze complex, sensitive and/or hazardous situations and issues, and quickly devise solutions and action plans.
•Ability to work and remain calm in stressful situations.
•Ability to work outside in extreme weather conditions.
•Ability to hear and see acutely during the day and night time conditions.
•Submit to and pass criminal offender records check (C.O.R.I.) and sexual offender records check (S.O.R.I.) at time of hire and as required during employment.
•Submit to and pass pre-employment drug screening and physical duties test.
•Must be willing to work flexible and extended schedule including weekends, holidays, breaks, and cover other shifts as needed.
•Ability to handle confidential information with discretion and in accordance with FERPA and HIPPA guidelines.
•All new employees must complete the FERPA and Anti-Harassment online trainings within 15 days of employment.
•Ability to adhere to College policies and procedures.
•Should be committed to a culture of diversity, respect and inclusion; demonstrated ability to build working relationships and work harmoniously with people having a wide variety of backgrounds, perspectives, and experiences different from ones' own.
•General knowledge of the College's mission, purpose and goals and the role this position plays in achieving those goals.
*Working Conditions:*
Campus Police Officers work under exposure to injury, physical and verbal abuse, and adverse weather conditions; work with people under physical and/or emotional stress; work alone in isolated areas; walk and stand for prolonged periods of time; lift and carry heavy objects or people; travel to other College locations.
Elms College is a diverse community devoted to proactively nurturing a campus-wide culture that promotes and ensures respect, inclusion and safety for all members regardless of race, color, national origin, age, gender, religion, sexual orientation and gender identity, socio-economic background, or physical ability. We are one College that opens our hearts and minds to conversations, to learning and to creating a community that is welcoming of all. Regardless of position, it is expected that each employee will embrace this commitment and demonstrate an attitude of respect toward and acceptance of all members of our community.
All offers of employment are contingent upon satisfactory background checking.


----------

